# Sometimes, I get tired of A-holes



## Kenbo (Oct 19, 2017)

As most of you know, I have a youtube channel that I post a weekly 1/2 hour show about woodworking every week. I post all kinds of content from large multi part builds to small projects to product reviews.....well you get the point.
I don' t monetize my channel, which means that there are no ads on my channel or on my program which also means that I don't make a dime from my show. I do it because I want to help people and I enjoy making the show and sharing it with others.
Once in a while, I get some armchair woodworker who spends his time living in mommy's basement, make some smart ass remark on the show and while I ignore it for the most part, there are days where I've had a rough day and they picked the wrong Canadian to mess around with because the rumour isn't true. Not all Canadians are sugar sweet. Today, was one of those days and this jerk below, was the dick that decided to be an A-hole in the comment section of my show. Was I direct enough for him?

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 12 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2017)

Perfectly stated Kenbo. Don't let the trolls live under your wooden bridge of goodness....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 19, 2017)

Wait a minute ... it's not true all Canadians are not sugar sweet ? My faith in mankind has now been destroyed...
As to you question about how you answered him ... all I can say is you show a lot of calm restraint ... me I would still be saying cuss words ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 19, 2017)

Here's another dick!!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 19, 2017)

Yeah, you did fine. It's amazing that these idiots actually have the nerve to make such comments, having no idea how much actual work it takes to make a video for youtube. I had a guy from Ireland show up with a comment on my channel and I just deleted it as quick as a wink. No sense dignifying with any kind of response. Not sure if it's that they are mad at the world, jealous, drunk, frustrated with their lot in life or just plain mean and nasty.
It's water off a duck's back to me, but I wouldn't allow it on the channel. 16 likes and 1 dislike. Wonder who that could have been.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2017)

Takes all kinds- but ya always remember the di..heads!!! Go get Ken..........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 19, 2017)

deltatango said:


> Yeah, you did fine. It's amazing that these idiots actually have the nerve to make such comments, having no idea how much actual work it takes to make a video for youtube. I had a guy from Ireland show up with a comment on my channel and I just deleted it as quick as a wink. No sense dignifying with any kind of response. Not sure if it's that they are mad at the world, jealous, drunk, frustrated with their lot in life or just plain mean and nasty.
> It's water off a duck's back to me, but I wouldn't allow it on the channel. 16 likes and 1 dislike. Wonder who that could have been.
> 
> View attachment 135799




For the most part, I ignore them or delete them but every once in a while there's one or two that just boil my blood. (and NO, it doesn't smell like maple syrup when it's boiling)

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 19, 2017)

When people don't have to face the receiver of their comments they become bold...don't know what gives them the balls some of the comments you see on social media sites just make you shake your head and say WTF  @deltatango what is your channel?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## deltatango (Oct 19, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @deltatango what is your channel?



Just click on the link in my signature and it gets you there Lou - click on any video and that's my channel. Click on my name on the video and it takes you to my channel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 19, 2017)

I enjoy your videos Kembo. I'm sure you get more good comments than bad ones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 19, 2017)

There's the difference between an Honorary Texan and an actual one. I would've said "F... You, is that short enough?????".

Keep doing what you're doing and the trolls can go screw themselves. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 3


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 19, 2017)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. You guys are awesome. This guy has already responded and I have place my final response to his comments. If he comments again, he will just be ignored. Whenever someone puts a bad comment like this on my channel I always check their channels and 9 time out of 10, there is no content and when there is content, it is usually crap. This guy?.......no content.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 19, 2017)

@Kenbo can you block people on YouTube?


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 19, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @Kenbo can you block people on YouTube?




Not that I am aware of.


----------



## TimR (Oct 19, 2017)

@Kenbo , I think we all get less and less tolerant of a-holes. I'd probably have a bit less tact than you did, which was about the nicest [email protected]&koff one could hope for.
The propensity of trolls to criticize that which they think they know better is inversely proportional to the grey matter tween their ears! Don'tcha think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2017)

I didn't see em on your chisel video. Is there another one?


----------



## DKMD (Oct 19, 2017)

Well that proves it... even angry Canadians are sugary sweet!

Your responses are thoughtful and appropriate... I tend to use the f word like a comma.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 19, 2017)

The world seems to be increasingly populated by usually ill informed people who are upset that others have different opinions or beliefs than they do. Lately, they have resorted to ugly and more violent responses to those that are of a different mind set. Unfortunately, it appears that the so-called "news" media approves and even supports such activities. The social media definitely provides them a way to vent. So, I expect it to continue and even succeed in becoming the standard. I lost my optimism about humans in general. Given my age, I do not think I'll be around when their children have to live in the resulting world "order".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 19, 2017)

Do like John Heisz. Just delete them and be done with it. He has a funny video where he talks about it. He considers the platform his house. He said if someone shits in your house you throw them out and clean up the mess. You don't leave it there for all to see. 

Anyway I respect people who put the effort into posting these videos. From some I have learned a lot others not. But for sure I recognize the significant effort it takes to do this.

Kenbo you content is first class, well presented and educational!

Neil

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2017)

You talk too much. And funny, too.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 19, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I didn't see em on your chisel video. Is there another one?




The chisel sharpening comment was from a different troll some time back. Not the same guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 19, 2017)

Could you imagine if @rocky1 had a channel?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 19, 2017)

There is a reason Rocky1 don't have a channel!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 19, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Could you imagine if @rocky1 had a channel?




I don't think that pointing out the sawdust on people's workbenches would be very interesting subject matter for a youtube channel.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 19, 2017)

NO someone would get offended and start an a--hole thread someplace on the internet about me!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 20, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> NO someone would get offended and start an a--hole thread someplace on the internet about me!




This made my morning. Thanks @rocky1

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 20, 2017)

I used to try and be sweet as Maple Syrple when dealing with Internet Idiots, and can be if someone just seems misguided.

However... it would appear in both cases that you were truly dealing with a--holes. Those I have little time for; and it seems the older I get, the less I give a sh1t about what people think, especially the a--holes. And, when I encounter a--holes, like the two you offered in example here, the less apt I am to be polite, or even remotely 'politically correct' in reply. You sir however, proved once again that at least one or two Canadians do have Maple Syrple running in their veins, and dealt with that with a substantial degree of tact. Possibly too much tact for a--holes to understand, but in butterin them up like a waffle while applying the Maple Syrple, you sort out the misguided a--holes from the momentary a--holes and the true a--holes.

Yo-Yo with the chisel sharpening gripe was either a misguided a--hole or a momentary a--hole, wherein butterin him up like the waffle he is, and applying syrple made him quietly go away, having seen the error in his ways, or the hole in his a--hole argument. Obviously he's still an a--hole or he'd have offered an apology for missing that part of the video and assuming you did that all the time. (_Although given the lack of sawdust in your shop, I suspect he might have been right and you do put that much effort into sharpening your chisels routinely. But, they're your chisels and it's your time, and if you want to sharpen your chisels that way all the time, why should he care? References to whackin knots, e-poxy, and nails in two with a wood chisel might however point to his being an idiot, but not necessarily a true a--hole. And... Yeah, I may pick on you occasionally about spending so much time with your dustbuster, but I could truly care less, I'm just having fun picking at you for being so tidy. Might worry about your sanity a little at times, but a clean shop isn't a bad thing, and no, it doesn't bother me. Now there are a few shops known hereabouts that... Oh my... But, I don't have to work in them, so they really don't bother me either. If I had to work in them, I'd throw everything out in the front yard, and tell them to put it back in there NEATLY!!_)

The idiot that said you talked too much, was obviously a true a--hole, because as you pointed out, he didn't have to stay there and listen to you if it bothered him, then ironically he came back and talked too much about you talking too much, therein causing you to talk more. (_Might I suggest he likely has an underlying psychological attraction to your Maple Syrple accent, and he just wanted to hear you talk some more!_) But... Early on in that exchange it was obvious that he wasn't wrapped real tight, and you weren't going to make much headway in trying to kill him with kindness. He's too damn dumb to realize you're being nice, and he's going to persist in telling you how you did that all wrong. The best thing you can do in a case like that, is let him bury himself in his own stupidity for the world to see. Might I suggest you try... 

A--hole says: "You talk to much, (_and your shop is too tidy_)!" 

Ken says: "Thank you! I appreciate your input, and I'm sorry you feel that way. If it bothered you why did you stay for the 30 minutes of video chat, and come back here to initiate conversation?"
A--hole says: "You talk to much, (_and your shop is too tidy_)!" 

Ken says: "Please look closely at your monitor... In the upper right hand corner, please note the little red X. The little red X is there so that when you get tired of listening to someone talk, you can turn the volume off on your computer!"

A--hole says: "You talk to much, (and your shop is too tidy)!" 

Ken says: "I'm sorry you're having trouble understanding my previous instructions, might I suggest you try rebooting your computer and inserting a slice of Pizza in the CD player, for the Italian version of the instructions. 

A--hole says: "You talk to much, (_and your shop is too tidy_)!" 



Ken says: "Look retard, I didn't invite you here. You came here of your own accord, and obviously you forgot the f---ing way out. Go away and leave me the hell alone, before I hire the neighbor kid to track your IP, put on my ice skates, grab my hockey stick, and come down there and carve a maple leaf up side your head and in both cheeks of your a-- with them! Eh!!"

Then go shoot a pint of non-alcoholic Maple Syrple, and clean your shop! I'm sure there is a speck of sawdust hiding in a corner or on an upper shelf somewhere that you missed. Finding it will make you feel all rewarded and thus much better. 


A lot of folks will try and blame such stupidity on the anonymity of the internet, but that really isn't it. While most folks are pretty normal, and easy to get along with, there are a--holes everywhere you go. Ask anyone who deals with the public face to face every day, they meet them on a routine basis. The internet just allows the a--holes to display the fact that they are a--holes to a much broader not-a-fan base, and the true a--holes amongst them take advantage of that, seeking notoriety for themselves amongst the global a--hole community. Unfortunately we all tend to get caught up in that from time to time. 

You handled it extremely well!! Don't let anyone ever tell you that you don't have maple syrple running in your veins!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 20, 2017)

I rest my case!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2017)

I would be good at it

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 20, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I used to try and be sweet as Maple Syrple when dealing with Internet Idiots, and can be if someone just seems misguided.
> 
> However... it would appear in both cases that you were truly dealing with a--holes. Those I have little time for; and it seems the older I get, the less I give a sh1t about what people think, especially the a--holes. And, when I encounter a--holes, like the two you offered in example here, the less apt I am to be polite, or even remotely 'politically correct' in reply. You sir however, proved once again that at least one or two Canadians do have Maple Syrple running in their veins, and dealt with that with a substantial degree of tact. Possibly too much tact for a--holes to understand, but in butterin them up like a waffle while applying the Maple Syrple, you sort out the misguided a--holes from the momentary a--holes and the true a--holes.
> 
> ...





You talk too much. (and your shop is a mess).

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 20, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I would be good at it
> View attachment 135874


At being an a-hole?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2017)

@rocky1 ...what's Maple Syrple? Is that some canadien version of purple syrup?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Oct 20, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> @rocky1 ...what's Maple Syrple? Is that some canadien version of purple syrup?



Rocky’s rants are a bit like the one Belushi had in Animal House.

“Was it over when the German’s bombed Pearl Harbor”...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Dag nab it... Misspelled it! But...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Dag nab it... Misspelled it! But...



Not just once.....


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Google knew what I was talking about! Besides, "Surple" don't even begin to resemble "Syrup" I think I probably got it right, and the rest of the internet is messed up on that count!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Mental image for everyone... I was 8 when Roger Miller introduced that meaning the old guy was like 16 - 17 when it came out! Can y'all picture Mike trying to dance to that tune??!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 21, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Mental image for everyone... I was 8 when Roger Miller introduced that meaning the old guy was like 16 - 17 when it came out! Can y'all picture Mike trying to dance to that tune??!



grrrr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 21, 2017)

SENC said:


> At being an a-hole?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Oct 21, 2017)

“You talk too much”...

It’s just like @Kenbo, always using words to say things

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 21, 2017)

Brink said:


> “You talk too much”...
> 
> It’s just like @Kenbo, always using words to say things

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 21, 2017)

Brink said:


> “You talk too much”...
> 
> It’s just like @Kenbo, always using words to say things



I've thought about giving up words and just using face punches to communicate....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 21, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I've thought about giving up words and just using face punches to communicate....



I've thought about that too but I'm old and irritable. My arm would give out before I was done "talking". Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 21, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I've thought about giving up words and just using face punches to communicate....



How many pc screens have you gone though?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 21, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> How many pc screens have you gone though?



I've just thought about it, haven't made the switch yet....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 21, 2017)

Tony said:


> I've thought about that too but I'm old and irritable. My arm would give out before I was done "talking". Tony



Use a roll of quarters in your fist.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 5, 2017)

Mental note* if you are going to argue with @Tony make sure you have on a cup and shin guards. It's okay though because his shoulder will give out soon.



@Kenbo don't worry about the trolls, there are few people that can come close to your skill level and you share your abilities freely to the world. If an a-hole doesn't pay close enough attention to the purpose of your show their opinion doesn't warrant you to dignify them. Block them and move on. 

If you want to argue with someone that thick headed and set in their ways you have @rocky1 and @Mike1950 for that here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------

